# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Γεννήτρια-μετρητής αναλογικών σημάτων τάσεως, εντάσεως 0-10 V , 4-20 ma. Ψηφιακό.

## sotron1

Γεννήτρια-μετρητής αναλογικών σημάτων τάσεως εντάσεως 0-10 V , 4-20 ma. Ψηφιακό.

Καινούργιο, Αχρησιμοποίητο.Αξία στην αγορά 400 ευρώ περίπου.

Πωλείται 90 ευρώ.

Τηλ : 6955089364


DSC_1202.jpgDSC_1209.jpgDSC_1207.jpgDSC_1208.jpgDSC_1205.jpgDSC_1206.jpg

----------

